# Welcome from the Martial Talk Mentors



## Rich Parsons

Welcome to Martial Talk.:wavey:



We are the Martial Talk Mentors, yes, MENTOR, not MENTAL! :erg:  LOL! 



Well.. sometimes but I digress



We can be identified by the red MartialTalk Mentor tag on the top right hand of all of our posts. We are here to meet and greet you and make you feel at home here on MartialTalk. We are not moderators and do not resolve conflicts, however, should you be in need of any assistance and have any questions, please feel free to contact anyone of us via pm and we will either try to help you ourselves or let you know who would be the proper person to get in touch with. 



Hope you enjoy MartialTalk as much as the rest of us do, and Happy Posting to you all!  




     On behalf of the The MartialTalk Mentors.


Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Administrator


----------



## Jesse

Thanks Rich,

Its great to know that this forum is alive and doing well.  I think I will get alot of use out of this site and hopefully learn a great amount.

thanks for looking out for us newbies.


----------



## bobquinn

Mr.Parsons,
I look forward to the camp in Brevard N.C.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> We can be identified by the red MartialTalk Mentor tag on the top right hand of all of our posts. We are here to meet and greet you and make you feel at home here on MartialTalk. We are not moderators and do not resolve conflicts, however, should you be in need of any assistance and have any questions, please feel free to contact anyone of us via pm and we will either try to help you ourselves or let you know who would be the proper person to get in touch with.


 
I might add, for the new members, that you don't need to be mentor to "meet and greet" new members. Whenever I see a new member in "Meet and Greet", I say howdy (or Welcome to MT!) and I'm not a Mentor.


----------



## Never to Old

Hellow all, just found the site a couple of weeks ago and have been enjoying reading some of the things on Hapkido and chatter in general.  Lots of good advise and questions.  Have only been training for a few months, but enjoying it.  Will start quizing you all for advise in the future.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Never to Old said:
			
		

> Hellow all, just found the site a couple of weeks ago and have been enjoying reading some of the things on Hapkido and chatter in general. Lots of good advise and questions. Have only been training for a few months, but enjoying it. Will start quizing you all for advise in the future.


 
Glad to have you here! I'm an MT Mentor and probationary Moderator. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about this site.

Why not start a thread in "Meet and Greet"?


----------



## Never to Old

Hi Johnathan

I may take you up on your offer down the track and will have a think about starting a new thread.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Never to Old said:
			
		

> Hi Johnathan
> 
> I may take you up on your offer down the track and will have a think about starting a new thread.


 
Cool! Two of our Mentors, IIRC, are from the Land Down Under as well!


----------



## Drac

Jonathan Randall said:


> I might add, for the new members, that you don't need to be mentor to "meet and greet" new members. Whenever I see a new member in "Meet and Greet", I say howdy (or Welcome to MT!) and I'm not a Mentor.


 
Yes and don't forget the Birthday page..Wish someone a Happy Birthday regardless if you know them or not..It just might make someones day, it did mine back in Sept..


----------

